# Anyone hear: High Gear becoming a TREK owned store?



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I guess no more Cannondale, Colnago, Seven, Salsa, etc?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Yes, first was that it was for sale and then that Trek Superstore rumor. They could leave Stirling a Trek store and the Millburn store could carry the other brands possibly. Not sure if Trek would go for that or if Trek just buys the store outright.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Not sure what will happen for you folks, but for the record I was at a Trek Superstore in Southern California earlier in the summer that also sold Cannondale and I think Surly. They may need to ensure the shop has some variety to stay in business.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

merckxman said:


> I guess no more Cannondale, Colnago, Seven, Salsa, etc?


Being a Trek store is the equivalent for a bike store getting a full frontal lobotomy


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Considering that nearby Marty's is a big Trek dealership, I would think that they would just be competing with themselves.


----------

